# Alles dunkler in Direct 3D



## JohnDoe (29. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem, dass, wenn ich mit meiner GeForce 2 GTS im Direct 3D bin, mein Bild immer dunkler ist als normal. Manchmal kann man das durch Helligkeitseinstellungen im Programm neutralisieren, aber eben nicht immer.
Ich hab den neuen Detonator und in den Grafikeigenschaften gesucht, aber nur gefunden, wie ich die Helligkeit allgemein höher stelle.
Aber sonst ist ja alles in Ordnung.

Weiß jemand, ob ich irgendwo die Helligkeit für D3D global höher stellen kann oder hat jemand einen anderen Rat?


----------



## DerExo (31. Januar 2002)

Also ich hab auch die Detornator Treiber...
versuch mal folgendes, wenn´s bei Dir genauso is..

Rechts Klick Desktop - Eigenschaften - Einstellungen -
Erweitert - Twin View - Geräte Einstellungen - Farbkorrektur.

Da kann man noch einiges an Helligkeit rausholen ..
Hoffe es geht ...


----------



## JohnDoe (31. Januar 2002)

Da kann ich dass nur global einstellen. Bei mir ist das aber wirklich nur im Direct 3D Modus so dunkel.

Weiß denn keiner Bescheid?


----------



## DerExo (1. Februar 2002)

Sorry, da kann ich dann auch nix mehr dazu sagen.
Hatte das Problem auch, hab mir nen neuen Monitor gekauft,
dann gings wieder , aber das ich natürlich schon etwas
radikal.


----------

